# Fahrlehrer(in) Logo



## ominglow (25. November 2006)

Hallo.


Suche Ideen, für ein Logo meiner Fahrlehrerin  da Sie erst gerade angfangen hat und spätestens jetzt ein Logo braucht wollte ich euch frage, was man am besten auf so ein Logo drauf macht + mit welchem Prog. am besten da es die bestmögliche auflösung haben sollte.

Meine Ideen waren bis jetzt ein blaues L im hintergrund oder Ihr Auto... aber es sollte ein kompaktes logo werden.. und etwas was auffällt.!? schwierige Sache ich weiss....




grz. ominglow


----------



## chefetutti (25. November 2006)

Was bedeutet das Blaue "L" bzw. was soll(te) es bedeuten.
Höre dich mal in deinem Bekanntenkreis um und werfe dan alle Vorschläge in einen Topf.
Dann pick dir die Teile raus wo du meinst die zu diesem Logo passen könnten.
Auch deine Fahrlehrerin sollte sich Vorschläge aus ihrem Kreis holen, die du wiederum mit einbeziehen kannst.

Am besten mit Illustrator (Vektorprogramm)

Gruß
Chefetutti


----------



## ominglow (25. November 2006)

olaala habe nicht einbezogen, dass Ihr Deutsch das viell. gar nicht kennt=)

also das blaue L ist bei uns das Zeichen des angehenden Autofahrens 


lg.


----------



## helaukoenig (28. November 2006)

Frage deine Fahrlehrerin erst, was ihr Hauptaussage ist: die dynamsiche Fahrschule oder die  Express-Fahrschule oder die seriöse Fahrschule oder die dingeskirchen Fahrschule. Dann macht dir erst mal Gedanken über die Farben, die du verwenden willst, um die hauptaussage zu transportieren. Rot zum Beispiel scheidet bei Fahrschulen ja fast schon aus, das Rot signalisiert: vor Ampel stehen. Schon schlecht!
Weiterhin solltest du klären, ob du eher mit Grafik oder mit Buchstaben arbeiten willst.
Dann schau dir an, was die Mitbewerber so mit sich rumschleppen. So, und dann setzt du dich hin und nimmst Stift und Papier und machst einen Entwurf oder zwei oder drei und erst dann setzt du dich an den Computer. Wenn das Logo in unterschieldichen Größen ausgegeben werden soll, ist ein Vektorprogramm wir Illustrator schon die beste Wahl, verlangt aber einiges an Einarbeitungszeit. Photoshop lernt sich schneller, da es traditionellen Arbeitsweisen näher kommt.
Aber eins mache nie: frage nie Bekannte, Verwandte und Passanten nach ihren Vorschlägen. Zeige denen lieber später deine Entwürfe.
Bei Bedarf schicke ich dir gern ein paar Vorschläge.


----------



## helaukoenig (1. Dezember 2006)

> Es muss etwas Dynamisches sein. Weil die Fahrschule Dynamica heisst.



Anbei zwei Vorschläge mit unterschiedlichen Ansätzen:

mal als reines typografisches Logo

mal mit einem grafischen Element

Ich hoffe, ich habe dir ein wenig af die sprünge geholfen und habe das Thema Dynamik ansatzweise getroffen.


----------



## ebs-smf (1. Dezember 2006)

Bedenke auch, daß das Logo gut sichtbar sein muß, wenn es gefaxt wird. Und die meisten Fax-geräte können nach wie vor nur ganz schwarz und ganz weiß. Daher finde ich das Logo in dem post über mir schon ziemlich gut.

Viele Grüße
Constantin


----------



## matdacat (1. Dezember 2006)

ominglow hat gesagt.:


> olaala habe nicht einbezogen, dass Ihr Deutsch das viell. gar nicht kennt=)
> 
> also das blaue L ist bei uns das Zeichen des angehenden Autofahrens
> 
> ...



Ist das "L" nicht international und steht für "Learner"?


----------



## Dr Dau (1. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!


ominglow hat gesagt.:


> .....oder Ihr Auto...


Dass würde ich nicht machen.
Da Du bezüglich des "L" von "bei uns" sprichst, weiss ich nicht wie es bei euch üblich ist..... aber hier in Deutschland haben die Fahrschulen die Fahrzeuge für gewöhnlich nicht lange (meist Leasingfahrzeuge für 2-3 Jahre).
Die Fahrschule soll aber ja sicherlich "etwas" länger überleben. 
Klar, man könnte das Logo auch in kurzen Zeiträumen immer wieder ändern..... nur dann verliert es auch am Wiedererkennungswert.
Daher würde ich eher etwas "zeitloses" nehmen..... wie z.b. das Beispiel von helaukoenig.

Was das FAX berifft:
Man kann sich auch FAX-Formulare in schwarz/weiss drucken lassen. 
Für alles andere (Firmenschild/Schaufensterwerbung, Briefpapier/Visitenkarten usw.) sollte Das Logo schon bunt sein (dann fällt es eher auf).

Gruss Dr Dau

PS: eigentlich macht man sich über solche Dinge ja schon vor der Firmengründung gedanken..... dann ist man nicht (wie es jetzt der Fall ist) so im Zeitdruck. 

[edit]


matdacat hat gesagt.:


> Ist das "L" nicht international und steht für "Learner"?


Wenn das Fahrzeug an der Ampel steht, dann steht das "L" eher für "Looser". 
[/edit]


----------



## ebs-smf (1. Dezember 2006)

Du hast das mit dem fax etwas falsch verstanden. Was ich meinte, ist, daß man das Logo eben auch in reinem schwarz-weiß erkennen können sollte. Daher ist z.B. ein gefüllter blauer Kreis mit hellblauem Auto drin eher ungünstig, da man beim reinen schwarz-weiß Fax nur noch einen schwarzen Kreis sehen würde.

Viele Grüße
Constantin


----------



## Dr Dau (1. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe es vom Prinzip schon richtig verstanden.....
Du sprichst in Deinem Beispiel den Kontrast an (hellblau auf dunkelblau), da wird dann natürlich nicht mehr viel zu erkennen sein (im schlimmsten Fall bleibt nur eine dunkle Fläche sichtbar).
Es gibt aber auch Farben die von einem schwarz/weiss FAX-Gerät erst garnicht erkannt werden. 

Um bei Deinem Beispiel zu bleiben: so könnte man das Logo für ein FAX-Formular auch (leicht) abändern.
Z.b. einen Kreis mit schrwarzen Rand (also ohne Füllfarbe) und einem schwarzen Auto darin.
So bleibt zumindest die "Grundform" (der Kreis) erhalten und es gibt keine Probleme mit dem Kontrast..... gleichzeitig (da das Fromular nur in schwarz/weiss gehalten wird) gehen keine Informationen (durch nicht darstellbare Farben) verloren.


----------



## ebs-smf (1. Dezember 2006)

Genau und daß man darauf achten soll war sozusagen die Quintessenz aus meinem ersten Post ;-)
Sind wir uns also einig?

Viele Grüße
Constantin


----------



## Dr Dau (1. Dezember 2006)

ebs-smf hat gesagt.:


> Sind wir uns also einig?


Ich denke schon. 

Aber noch ein Tip an den Threadersteller:
Wenn kein schwarz/weiss FAX-Gerät zum testen zur Verfügung steht, dann das Formular einfach am PC farbig ausdrucken (sofern es denn doch farbig sein sollte) und in den nächsten Copyshop rennen.
Dort das Formular einfach mal durch einen schwarz/weiss Kopierer jagen..... dann siehst Du ja was dabei rauskommt. 

[edit]
Ach, und noch was.....
Meist hat ein FAX-Gerät ja Thermotransferpapier.
Es gibt aber auch FAX-Geräte mit Tinte (wie ein Tintenstrahldrucker) und es gibt Leute die ein FAX am PC empfangen und am dort angeschlossenen Drucker ausgeben.
Du solltest also möglichst auf gefüllte Flächen verzichten..... der Empfänger wird es Dir danken. 
[/edit]


----------



## King Euro (1. Dezember 2006)

Ein Schwarz/Weiß-Kopierer hat aber (meistens) Graustufen.
Ich habe es jetzt nicht ausprobiert, und die Idee kam mir auch gerade erst beim schreiben, aber: Wenn man bei Paint speichert und "monochrom" einstellt müsste es doch gehen, oder? dann braucht man auch nicht in den nächsten Kopierladen laufen! 

(spart Weg, Papier, Zeit)
Paint wird ja vllt zur Verfügung stehen. *gg*


----------



## ebs-smf (1. Dezember 2006)

Man kann an fast jedem Kopierer soweit ich weiß auch einstellen, daß er wirklich nur #ffffff und #000000 ausgibt und sonst nix.

Und Ps kann das soweit ich weiß auch 

Viele Grüße
Constantin


----------



## King Euro (1. Dezember 2006)

Ja, aber ich glaube es haben mehr Leute Paint als Photoshop (vllt sogar als einen Kopierer ^^).

Mit Photoshop sollte es unter Bild -> Einstellen -> Schwellenwert (128) gehen.


----------

